# Pacific Gem Hops



## rclemmett (29/3/09)

I used these hops for the first time a few weeks ago in an ordinary bitter and was very pleased with the result. The description said they add a blackberry flavour and guess what, they did.

Pacific Gem gets my vote for bitters.


----------



## reviled (29/3/09)

Rob2 said:


> I used these hops for the first time a few weeks ago in an ordinary bitter and was very pleased with the result. The description said they add a blackberry flavour and guess what, they did.
> 
> Pacific Gem gets my vote for bitters.



Interesting, were they really high alpha also? Resulting in not having to use many I guess?


----------



## rclemmett (29/3/09)

reviled said:


> Interesting, were they really high alpha also? Resulting in not having to use many I guess?



16%, highest I've used so far. I only used about 5g for bittering but added 20g at 20min, and 10g at 10min.


----------



## reviled (29/3/09)

Rob2 said:


> 16%, highest I've used so far. I only used about 5g for bittering but added 20g at 20min, and 10g at 10min.



Did you get alot of black pepper off of them?


----------



## rclemmett (29/3/09)

reviled said:


> Did you get alot of black pepper off of them?



I'll have to get back to you on that.... I got blackberry and marmalade flavours....


----------



## reviled (29/3/09)

Rob2 said:


> I'll have to get back to you on that.... I got blackberry and marmalade flavours....



Sounds delish - Reason I ask is a heap of NZ hops have this overpowering black pepper note to them, I think its all the myrcene in them.. Im real anti it at the mo, especially NZ cascade :icon_vomit:


----------



## rclemmett (29/3/09)

reviled said:


> Sounds delish - Reason I ask is a heap of NZ hops have this overpowering black pepper note to them, I think its all the myrcene in them.. Im real anti it at the mo, especially NZ cascade :icon_vomit:



I did a quick google on myrcene... Do they only use it in NZ? Please tell me more.


----------



## reviled (29/3/09)

Rob2 said:


> I did a quick google on myrcene... Do they only use it in NZ? Please tell me more.



Dont quote me on this - But, i believe its one of the oil compounds that grows naturally in hops, but in NZ hops alot of them have a higher percentage of myrcene, where as british hops, or at least alot of them are around 20%, alot of NZ hops are well over 40% and it can result in a big 'black pepper' type note which I seem to get in a heap of the NZ hops ive used.. Not so much in others tho.. Pretty sure its got something to do with our growing conditions..


----------



## rclemmett (29/3/09)

reviled said:


> Dont quote me on this - But, i believe its one of the oil compounds that grows naturally in hops, but in NZ hops alot of them have a higher percentage of myrcene, where as british hops, or at least alot of them are around 20%, alot of NZ hops are well over 40% and it can result in a big 'black pepper' type note which I seem to get in a heap of the NZ hops ive used.. Not so much in others tho.. Pretty sure its got something to do with our growing conditions..



You learn something new every day... I used Goldings as well so I guess it would have balanced out a little. I'll have to look out for the 'black pepper' note.


----------



## reviled (29/3/09)

Rob2 said:


> You learn something new every day... I used Goldings as well so I guess it would have balanced out a little. I'll have to look out for the 'black pepper' note.



Yeah you definately do.. Apparantly it can also be responsible for a sort of astringent bitterness (as opposed to a smooth bitterness) if you use high myrcene hops as a bittering addition, again Cascade is a good example, a savage bittering hop!


----------



## mje1980 (29/3/09)

I had some a while ago, 15 odd percent, but the smoothest bitterness you can imagine. Worked great dryhopped in the keg too. Very good flavour and aroma too. I'd use it again definately.


----------

